# cyberoam vpn setup



## ladykiller17 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Good Day!

Please help me. I want to add vpn server with dedicated internet on my existing network with cyberoam firewall to access my server. I want to speed up my vpn connection and dedicated an internet not shared by my local workstations. 

So when a branch connects to my vpn network it will not be dependent on the internet of my existing network. 

Is it possible to connect two internet and dedicate one for my workstations and the other for my vpn connection?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You don't want to follow up with your first post?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/vpn-server-with-dedicated-internet-829602.html

"Is it possible to connect two internet and dedicate one for my workstations and the other for my vpn connection? "

Of course. It's done all the time. I told you how in the first post.

Cyberoam is more for the workstations internet connection than the vpn access to the server. After all the vpn edge device is only concerned about vpn access and wouldn't need to be filtered as well as the workstations internet connection.


----------



## ladykiller17 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry newbie here. Im currently using cyberoam to filter my wan and for vpn. Do i really need to use a separate vpn router for vpn access for my 2nd wan? 
How will i configure it so that i can connect it to my existing network?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"Do i really need to use a separate vpn router for vpn access for my 2nd wan?"

Absolutely. We are talking under $500 us or less for a netgear/dlink router. Something like a sonicewall runs a few hundred more but you have to pay for subscriptions to gain functionality. That's a good thing since you automatically stay up-to-date.

You could put in a router with vpn passthrough and bring up your own vpn server but I like to stop them at the gate vs. greeting them at the door.


----------

